# 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500HO EFI - Service Manual Questions?



## hbpaints (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey all....

I was looking through the manuals section earlier and noticed a few manuals in there that *may* work for me.. .but I'm not sure if I still need ot go out and buy a Clymer or Hayes manual for our 2007 Sportsman 500HO EFI.

Will any of the manuals already posted online in the Manuals Forum work for me? Is the 2008 Sportsman 500 much different? etc....

Silly question I know.... just don;t want ot download something over my slow link if it's not the right one....

Thanks in advance....

Rob
PS - Also looking for a service manual for a 1995 Polaris Xplorer 4x4 400cc LC 2 stroke... any suggestions?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

PM SENT


----------

